# Kirby Falcon Punch ART



## BlueFox gui (Mar 26, 2017)

heya, today i drawed Kirby using falcon punch, i hope you like ^^
i may draw more things on it, but for now its "finished"


Spoiler: FALCOOON PUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 28, 2017)

This is really a great piece of art!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 28, 2017)

Heh this is prety cool!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> This is really a great piece of art!


hehe thank you ^//^
i'm painting it to see how it will looks, but i will keep the black and white draw, i like to keep different versions

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> Heh this is prety cool!


thank you man


----------



## Lord M (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeessss!!


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 2, 2017)

A reference picture perhaps? Honestly the drawing is so good I can't even tell the difference.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 2, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> A reference picture perhaps? Honestly the drawing is so good I can't even tell the difference.


for reference i used a picture from smash bros
i used that


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 2, 2017)

Close enough... *Shrugs*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 2, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> Close enough... *Shrugs*


what?


----------



## Acrux (Apr 26, 2017)

WOW, nice picture


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 26, 2017)

Acrux said:


> WOW, nice picture


thank you ^^


----------

